# Naked Vs err non Naked!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Watching the lovely crema flow on my classic yesterday and remembered some shots i saw of a naked Pf, look sgreat when you look up at it pouring out, however what other benefits does it bring to the classic/method?

Cheers


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Means you can easily get scales and espresso cup under the pf for weighing as it pours


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh yes, currently i have the drip tray removed, and even then i have to angle my cup to get it under!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Easier to clean and to keep clean because there is nowhere that dirt and grime can be without it being seen


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Does it also not allow you to diagnose pf filling / tamping issues?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

You can see if your distribution is correct and tamping, the flow should be central, single pour, but if there's anything wrong it affects the pour and you can see from the naked PF.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I loved making an espresso when I had company with the naked, as it looks great and the uninitiated are in awe!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

frasermade said:


> Does it also not allow you to diagnose pf filling / tamping issues?


Yes but being able to correct it is another issue!!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah but with a click mat you lose one variable


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I now have knowledge on Naked Pf's

Cheers All!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I get more crema with my naked PF than I do with my nasty Gaggia one with it's spouts.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Have to agree about easily keeping things easily clean with the naked, I think this is most understated benefit


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Naked shows up a multitude of errors with distribution and tamping with spectacular results! Agree with the cleaning too. I didn't notice till I moved back to s single spout. Worth every penny.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£35 for one, fancy a nice wooden handled one!


----------

